# Browser stürtzt ab



## Taucher_2006 (6. März 2011)

Hi Freunde der Nacht,

animiert von Gigapixelbilder bin ich vor einer Weile mal los und habe versucht so etwas nach zu empfinden. Ich hatte eine gute und ausführliche Anleitung. http://www.svenboerner.net/fotografie/gigapixel-fotos-selber-erstellen?nggpage=2
Nun ist mir meine erste Arbeit wieder in die Hände gefallen. Eigentlich wollte ich es Online stellen.
Nun mein Problem. So lange wie das "Machwerk" auf dem lokalen System ist funktioniert die Betrachtung. Nach dem Hochladen auf den Webserver stützen mir alle meine Browser bei dem Versuch der Betrachtung ab.(FF 3.6.15 und IE
Ist euch so etwas schon mal untergekommen oder gibt es evtl. eine Erklärung und damit verbunden eine Lösung?
Würde gerne mehr solcher Bilder erstellen.
Das "Machwerk" ist hier zusehen.

http://dev.adtg.de/Unbenanntes_Panorama1.htm

VG

Taucher


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. März 2011)

Hi,

würde hier auf einen Bug in dem MS-Silverlight tippen.
Kann es hier aber bei mir nicht nachvollziehen, wegen der schönen Meldung


> Sorry, but Silverlight is not supported on this operating system.
> Silverlight works on Windows and on Mac OS (Intel only).



Gruß
BK


----------



## Taucher_2006 (9. März 2011)

Hi,

danke für den Hinweis werde mal bei MS schauen ob so etwas schon bekannt ist.
Wie kann man noch solche Bilder erstellen mit "Freeware"....

Taucher


----------

